# Do I need ground wire from washer & dryer body to water pipe?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds like an external ground in case the wall outlet is not grounded. As you have mentioned, it's usually connected to an earth ground like a water pipe. 

From what you have explained in your post, it sounds like it's not needed in your case.

This can be confirmed by your owners manual. Just a suggestion.

Others will be along with more suggestions.


----------



## ogandou (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, I'll check OM. Thanks!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------

